# Tamiya F201 folks



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I've had mine for about two weeks and I love it. This thing can handle. My issue is the rear shocks. If you set the car down it's own weight is enough to use at least have of the shock travel. If you push the rear down it stays down for the most part. This happened on my TA04 and I used some of thos spacer things on the top and bottom of the shocks. That mostly cured the problem but the 201 shock in thinner. Any suggestions?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

The F201 kit does not come with enough preload spacers. I can't remember which parts tree the shock spacers come on, but you will have to buy some parts to get the extra spacers. The parts tree should be at the back of the manual along with a part number. Luckily parts aren't too expensive for the F201. Here is a link to Tower Hobbies that should help:

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCCE6&P=7


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll check it out. I keep the instuctions for everything so I know right where they are. I'd like to just replace the stock spings and shocks with some good stuff. Any suggestions? Most parts seem low cost enough for this car but I don't see a ton of options (aftermarket) for the car. I'm certainly going to get that carbon chassis for it though.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Check out this website: http://www.formula1-rc.com/
I'd say this should give you plenty of info on upgrades and aftermarket parts. Since the F201 is almost a dead class in the TCS series (they did bring it back for 2006 TCS America final), I wouldn't worry about what upgrades you put on it. There are aftermarket shocks, but I don't remember if any are threaded.

If you want an aftermarket chassis, try here http://home.comcast.net/~martylee38/parts_list.htm
MLP also has a 2wd version F1 car as well.

Hope the info helps.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I don't race so being a dead class means nothing to me. I just want to have fun.


----------

